# Pics of my flock



## chickenlover118 (Feb 16, 2013)

Pics of my new flock
Sooooo cute


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I see a little butterball giving you the stink eye already! Love that look. Its so danged funny & cute at the same time.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like a great flock!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

So cute at these ages!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

awwww very cute!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic, never get bored at looking at pics of chicks.


----------

